# Morning Sickness



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi some advice if possible please.

I am 7 weeks today and for the last week and a half I have had morning/afternoon and evening sickness.  Yesterday I was sick loads and today nothing is staying down!

A friend of mine says she took ginger capsules but the only ones I can find are some called Zintona?  Are these safe for morning sickness or are they just for travel sickness.

Thanks in advance!

Toni


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never heard of those, so I don't know what's in them.  Ginger is a long known remedy for nausea, and basically any foods or tea containing ginger may help you.

Other things that might help are keeping a fresh lemon in the house, and smelling it when it's cut (sounds really weird, but it does work!).  Try also to have a couple of plain biscuits next to your bed, and when you wake in the morning, before you've sat up or moved a lot, eat them and then stay still for 10 minutes.
The key thing is to drink plenty, and keep on drinking.  Eat whatever you fancy (within reason) at the moment, avoiding soft cheeses, fresh mayonnaise, shell fish, rare meat, blue cheese, nuts and unwashed fruit and veg.  Eat little and often, to keep your blood sugar up.

This feelig won't last forever, it WILL go!

Good Luck

emilycaitlin xx


----------

